# Grow Video's



## lime73 (Dec 30, 2011)

Please hit like button if you watched any of theses vids...

Ready set grow Part 1




Ready set grow Part 2





J.C.PART 1




J.C.PART 2




J.C.PART 3





If anyone would like to share any Grow Video's ...Please feel free to add them here


----------



## Cronik363 (Dec 31, 2011)

this is coo !


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's anoth fer ya![video=youtube;dECnYjf5ABQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dECnYjf5ABQ[/video]


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow almost done with the 1st won but damn 5 hours. It's gonna take me some time to watch all this. But love it.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;1_1PJ-Qy4pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_1PJ-Qy4pA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_1PJ-Qy4pA&feature=player_embedded

[video=youtube;4goBhswhFQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4goBhswhFQA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4goBhswhFQA&feature=player_embedded



Cronik363 said:


> this is coo !


 I'm happy you think that! 



bkbbudz said:


> Here's anoth fer ya!


Thank you bro for posting that video! I'll rep you as soon I can? lol




Warlock1369 said:


> Wow almost done with the 1st won but damn 5 hours. It's gonna take me some time to watch all this. But love it.


Take your time man...no rush ...I'm glad your checking them out, lots of info in their! +rep to you for taking the time to watch 





If anyone would like to share any Grow Video's ...Please feel free to add them here


----------



## cannofbliss (Dec 31, 2011)

nice lime... nice bkbbdz... those are all great vids and will def cover all of the basis for those who are new to growing 

great idea to put in newb central too... they'll all be good growers in no time at all


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm no way new to growing. But not a pro ether I make mistakes. I look at it this way if you don't learn something from every grower your not a grower. And learning can be what to do and most of the time it's what not to do. But these are great. And funny. ( shhh there's people sleep overthrew and no idea who they are. But let's harvest this shit) lmfao


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's some more...[video=youtube;t4cVmGCrJ6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4cVmGCrJ6g[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4cVmGCrJ6g



[video=youtube;haUlXYB9rWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haUlXYB9rWA&amp;feature=related[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haUlXYB9rWA&feature=related

[video=youtube;MwAlTOOE7fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwAlTOOE7fk&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwAlTOOE7fk&feature=related

[video=youtube;kMk-HE85T-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMk-HE85T-A&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMk-HE85T-A&feature=related

[video=youtube;xMQ5SZm8dkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMQ5SZm8dkU&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMQ5SZm8dkU&feature=related

[video=youtube;qUmB5g7U3Zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUmB5g7U3Zk&amp;feature=related[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUmB5g7U3Zk&feature=related

[video=youtube;s6DQjTxkcZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6DQjTxkcZo&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6DQjTxkcZo&feature=related


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 31, 2011)

And last but not least...[video=youtube;yTiwmiatH9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTiwmiatH9g[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTiwmiatH9g


----------



## lime73 (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;uaJLfjhVEf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaJLfjhVEf0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaJLfjhVEf0&feature=player_embedded





If anyone would like to share any Grow Video's ...Please feel free to add them here


----------



## lime73 (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;bnwWCAaMp38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnwWCAaMp38&feature=player_embedded[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnwWCAaMp38&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 1, 2012)

WOOHOO Lime! I don't think this will help newbies, but it is a nice reward for sitting and watching our previous posts for hours on end!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 1, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> WOOHOO Lime! I don't think this will help newbies, but it is a nice reward for sitting and watching our previous posts for hours on end!


That's the idea  ...got to have some kind of reward for all those videos we have been posting, plus it keeps it interesting


----------



## lime73 (Jan 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;eSWMZBIGVwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSWMZBIGVwQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSWMZBIGVwQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 5, 2012)

I want too take a moment to thank the RIU admin team for making this thread a sticky. I am not an ego maniac credit grabber. All credit should go to lime73. A very helpful guy who started this thread and asked me to jump in and help out.


----------



## lime73 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for making this a sticky! This should help many new members here with the basics, and will be very beneficial to anyone who may have problems with *reading*, or medical issues that can make it difficult for some, this will definitely be an asset here at RIU! Thanks again...RIU ROCKS!  




bkbbudz said:


> I want too take a moment to thank the RIU admin team for making this thread a sticky. I am not an ego maniac credit grabber. All credit should go to lime73. A very helpful guy who started this thread and asked me to jump in and help out.


Thanks bro...and I'm glad that you helped contribute 

now it will always be on top of page for all New member to check out, and maybe learn a trick or two


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jan 6, 2012)

lol, its no big deal guys. this is a good idea you had and people can keep adding vids so the thread should stay relatively active.


----------



## lime73 (Jan 6, 2012)

darkdestruction420 said:


> lol, its no big deal guys. this is a good idea you had and people can keep adding vids so the thread should stay relatively active.


Well that's what I'm hoping for. not that I follow everything stated in the video's, word for word, we all grow different, and its up to the grower to decide what is best for there garden.
I just figure it would be a good start, for beginners ,or for some to get back to the simple ideas, and I hope it helps those that may have a hard time reading through all the threads, just to find out some of those basics. 

Yes If anyone has a video they would like to post here feel free to do so...that's what its all about, spreading the knowledge to help those that would like to succeed


----------



## AWnox (Jan 6, 2012)

This thread is WAAYYYYYYY over due guys, thank you so much for the collabo and great idea, this will certainly help out alot of people and surely become very popular in no time. 

Rep +


----------



## lime73 (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;4LlBrcS1RHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LlBrcS1RHA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LlBrcS1RHA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## shotrocker (Jan 6, 2012)

What a great idea it was to make a sticky with these. Like a little classroom.


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;6kx40AI1yys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kx40AI1yys[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kx40AI1yys

[video=youtube;vacg2FZWtrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vacg2FZWtrk[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vacg2FZWtrk


[video=youtube;F2QzOAinLbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2QzOAinLbk&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2QzOAinLbk&feature=related


[video=youtube;bFiX5Hyauxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFiX5Hyauxs&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFiX5Hyauxs&feature=related


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;6PPU83cMGgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PPU83cMGgY[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PPU83cMGgY


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;p_nAkjeQxQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_nAkjeQxQM&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_nAkjeQxQM&feature=related


----------



## BigAzzBudzz (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow i thought i had seen most of the youtube vidz.


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 8, 2012)

More from the Master...
[video=youtube;jT_c-NH22Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT_c-NH22Do[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT_c-NH22Do

[video=youtube;y8Z3my7IT-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Z3my7IT-A&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Z3my7IT-A&feature=related

[video=youtube;YC2AgeEUfAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC2AgeEUfAM&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC2AgeEUfAM&feature=related

[video=youtube;n9MB8w71DiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9MB8w71DiE&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9MB8w71DiE&feature=related

[video=youtube;S7jE7qzfgQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7jE7qzfgQs[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7jE7qzfgQs


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 8, 2012)

For those who advise newbie's to kill their sick plants...

[video=youtube;Oew-OwcPQjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oew-OwcPQjg&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oew-OwcPQjg&feature=related


----------



## lime73 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hope this works...Index for video's posted in thread  just click on this symbol -->*(  )* in any of the quotes below and it will take you to that video chosen 


lime73 said:


> High Times-Jorge Cervantes Grow film Part 1,2,3.





bkbbudz said:


> J.C. Taking Clones Part 1,2.





bkbbudz said:


> J.C. Grow Tips





bkbbudz said:


> J.C. Wash Away Powdery Mold





bkbbudz said:


> J.C.How To Top





bkbbudz said:


> J.C.Super-Crop + LST





bkbbudz said:


> J.C.Veg Cycle





bkbbudz said:


> J.C.Basic Trimming 101





lime73 said:


> Stoned Free Guide to Growing Cannabis





lime73 said:


> Top Quality Homegrown





bkbbudz said:


> Just Say Grow Indoor/Outdoor





lime73 said:


> High Times Presents-Grow Like A Pro





lime73 said:


> Medical Mj Grow





bkbbudz said:


> Ready-Set-Grow (Full)





bkbbudz said:


> Ready-Set-Grow Part 1-7.





bkbbudz said:


> Mr.Green I Grow Cronic





lime73 said:


> I Grow Cronic- Mr.Green





bkbbudz said:


> Male Plant





bkbbudz said:


> Germinating Seeds





lime73 said:


> Babe's + Buds!


----------



## mipro84 (Jan 8, 2012)

thnx for this guys! Ill take my time today and watch this videos


----------



## ktang (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for making all of these available in one spot gentlemen!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 8, 2012)

ktang said:


> Thanks for making all of these available in one spot gentlemen!


you are welcome...and welcome to RIU! 



mipro84 said:


> thnx for this guys! Ill take my time today and watch this videos


excellent... that what i like to hear!


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;464am3PtpwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=464am3PtpwY[/video]

As requested


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;xYq7CuVpAeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xYq7CuVpAeo[/video]

Keep your leaves on!!!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 11, 2012)

3eyes said:


> As requested


Thanks for contributing to thread 

[video=youtube;b_RFIny1Fbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_RFIny1Fbk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_RFIny1Fbk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## lime73 (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;BSCd6RjiC8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=BSCd6RjiC8o[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BSCd6RjiC8o


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;cO_I5eGwBy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=cO_I5eGwBy8[/video]

And another


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ryva5_kiObg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Ryva5_kiObg[/video]


----------



## lime73 (Jan 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> video


thanks again 

feel free to post some pics in my new thread....https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502326-all-my-pictures.html


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 12, 2012)

lime73 said:


> thanks again
> 
> feel free to post some pics in my new thread....https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502326-all-my-pictures.html





Here's 1 for ya


----------



## lime73 (Jan 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 1990125
> 
> Here's 1 for ya


porn in a box! lol yummy!

post that Awesome pic in my other thread too ....here is link---> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502326-all-my-pictures.html


----------



## baseball8008 (Jan 12, 2012)

Jorge Cervantes is a legend!


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking for lighting?
[video=youtube;t528TWaa8oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t528TWaa8oY&amp;feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t528TWaa8oY&feature=related


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 16, 2012)

MMMM MMMM GOOOOOOD![video=youtube;kFg26Q6vDJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFg26Q6vDJQ[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFg26Q6vDJQ


----------



## lime73 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm going to have to update the Index now...lol 

great video to post bkb


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 19, 2012)

So in season 2 video 7 of 7 of ready set grow it goes into depth about laws and what allows an officer to enter your home...

Ok so they can't come in unless they have a warrant OR if they "smell" weed. 

So as long as the cop claims he smelled weed then he's at no fault for entering even if he has no warrant and even if theres no weed to be found. seems like they could use that to their advantage to enter any home they want. What if I burn an incense and the cop mistakes that as marijuana, now he has every right to enter my home? frustrating. Gotta get myself a carbon filter soon lol

That second last video there on lighting is really good to watch. I think I need to get myself one of those light meters after hearing what he has to say. I'm not sure when this video was made, or how biased this guys' oppinion is but what he's saying about digital ballasts eating bulbs I found pretty surprizing. I have two analogs and I was under the impression that they were inferior. I'd like to get some more oppinions on that.


----------



## lime73 (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;PLcyJCrTEb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLcyJCrTEb4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLcyJCrTEb4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## lime73 (Jan 19, 2012)

*




Index for video's posted in thread




just click on this symbol -->(  ) in any of the quotes below and it will take you to that video chosen




Please hit Like button if you watched any of the video's, so I know people are looking at them...and it will insure that we continue posting more video's* *for You*  *Happy Growing!





Originally Posted by lime73  *
*High Times-Jorge Cervantes Grow film Part 1,2,3.*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*J.C. Taking Clones Part 1,2.*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*J.C. Grow Tips*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*J.C. Wash Away Powdery Mold*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*J.C.How To Top*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*J.C.Super-Crop + LST*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*J.C.Veg Cycle*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*J.C.Basic Trimming 101*

*




Originally Posted by lime73  *
*Stoned Free Guide to Growing Cannabis*

*




Originally Posted by lime73  *
*Top Quality Homegrown*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*Just Say Grow Indoor/Outdoor*

*




Originally Posted by lime73  *
*High Times Presents-Grow Like A Pro*

*




Originally Posted by lime73  *
*Medical Mj Grow*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*Ready-Set-Grow (Full)*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*Ready-Set-Grow Part 1-7.*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*Mr.Green I Grow Cronic*

*




Originally Posted by lime73  *
*I Grow Cronic- Mr.Green*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*Male Plant*

*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*Germinating Seeds*

*




Originally Posted by 3eyes * 
*J.C. Live Stream Dec.15*

*




Originally Posted by 3eyes  *
*J.C.-Keep your leaves on!!!*

*




Originally Posted by lime73  *
*Auto Flowering Tips*

*




Originally Posted by lime73  *
*Time Laps Growth
*
*




Originally Posted by 3eyes  *
*J.C. Butt Hash
**




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*Grow Room Lighting
*
*




Originally Posted by bkbbudz  *
*Cooking With Cannabis*
* 




Originally Posted by lime73  *
*Dry Ice Kief*

*




Originally Posted by 3eyes  *
*J.C. Varieties Part 4*

*




Originally Posted by lime73  *
*Babe's + Buds!*

*LIME*


----------



## lime73 (Jan 19, 2012)

Part 1
[video=youtube;ijk393jzt1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijk393jzt1A&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijk393jzt1A&feature=player_detailpage

Part 2
[video=youtube;p83qTKokHWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p83qTKokHWA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p83qTKokHWA&feature=player_detailpage

Part 3
[video=youtube;7MmODPy1ho8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MmODPy1ho8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MmODPy1ho8&feature=player_detailpage

Part 4


3eyes said:


> [video=youtube;Ryva5_kiObg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Ryva5_kiObg[/video]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryva5_kiObg&feature=player_embedded


Same garden One tear prior
[video=youtube;RGfsKPdESVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGfsKPdESVw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGfsKPdESVw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## lime73 (Jan 19, 2012)

Part 1
[video=youtube;DqiGzlcguqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqiGzlcguqw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqiGzlcguqw&feature=player_detailpage

Part 2
[video=youtube;Jv1O8MSSjmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv1O8MSSjmk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv1O8MSSjmk&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## lime73 (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;xn1JDGQstIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn1JDGQstIE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn1JDGQstIE&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## perkele (Jan 23, 2012)

very nice thread as usual Lime, I need to have some time to watch all the videos, hopefully tomorrow ( thread bookmarked)


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 24, 2012)

Sweet thread lime, glad to be aboard.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 24, 2012)

Jorge is always so happy and giddy! I wish I new what strain he was smoking so I could get some lol


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 24, 2012)

lime73 said:


> [video=youtube;uaJLfjhVEf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaJLfjhVEf0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaJLfjhVEf0&feature=player_embedded
> 
> If anyone would like to share any Grow Video's ...Please feel free to add them here


I really like this man. +rep for you


----------



## lime73 (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;i6xVNnG22ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6xVNnG22ug&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6xVNnG22ug&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## lime73 (Jan 30, 2012)

perkele said:


> very nice thread as usual *Lime*


 Thanks perkele


TheTruSmokr said:


> Sweet thread *lime*, glad to be aboard.





TheTruSmokr said:


> I really like this man. +rep for you


Thanks im glad you like it 


Thedillestpickle said:


> Jorge is always so happy and giddy! I wish I new what strain he was smoking so I could get some lol


  any


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 30, 2012)

That kief video... is totally amazing, I can't wait till I have some trim to work with. 

You can tell the last minute of the video he's stoned hahah his voice completely changed

This will be my last chit-chat post in this thread, its a good thread. If I post again in here it will be with videos 

Keep em coming guys


----------



## pedro420 (Jan 31, 2012)

The union is a great movie I usta have the DVD but now I watch it on Netflix


----------



## JimmyRecard (Feb 3, 2012)

Um Guys you wanna check the thread in my sig "everything you need to know about marijuana" I thought that was a little more appropriate. What you have done is re-created the same problem with the other video thread, is all the videos are going to be within 100s of pages whereas I sort of removed that problem with putting them all in the first post and asked for it to be stickied? Anyway good luck


----------



## lime73 (Feb 3, 2012)

JimmyRecard said:


> Um Guys you wanna check the thread in my sig "everything you need to know about marijuana" I thought that was a little more appropriate. What you have done is re-created the same problem with the other video thread, is all the videos are going to be within 100s of pages whereas I sort of removed that problem with putting them all in the first post and asked for it to be stickied? Anyway good luck


well i did not see your thread before i created this one? what you mean more appropriate??? ....nothing wrong with having more threads....easier for beginners to find too, this thread is for them, not me! 

feel free to add some vids that are not already here


----------



## physicx (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for these videos!


----------



## projectmayham (Feb 8, 2012)

If theirs any supernatural users out their, i just found their youtube. channel. They got videos on most or all of their products. video's are alright. i am already a big fan of their products. 

[video=youtube_share;F_Hiz-tCPWw]http://youtu.be/F_Hiz-tCPWw[/video]


----------



## servicesprovider (Feb 15, 2012)

*This will help to grow seeds.

thanks for sharing this useful video.
*


----------



## DIPAHOE (Feb 15, 2012)

I love the fact that you explain and show everything there is to know.... Really makes the job a lot easier.... I haven't started growing yet, still in the process of getting the correct items for a successful harvest. I am stuck because I'm not sure what soil to get. I know what the soils must have in em, but I can't seem to locate the best brand to use...... Can u please help me

Sincerely 
Rookie soon Pro


----------



## philiprambo (Mar 19, 2012)

Really good.I like it.Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## cp3123 (Mar 27, 2012)

Im glad i've already seen almost all these vids like 5 times... i cant get enough of it


----------



## cp3123 (Mar 27, 2012)

projectmayham said:


> If theirs any supernatural users out their, i just found their youtube. channel. They got videos on most or all of their products. video's are alright. i am already a big fan of their products.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;F_Hiz-tCPWw]http://youtu.be/F_Hiz-tCPWw[/video]


This guy is trying not to smile, cuz he knows he talking about BUD


----------



## Barraka (Mar 28, 2012)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## KrAzEo (Mar 29, 2012)

Can never watch vids like these enough! Good stuff (mostly)!!


----------



## KrAzEo (Mar 29, 2012)

@ CP3123 LMAO that is so true


----------



## Garcia Vega (Apr 17, 2012)

Tons of grow videos & some sweet knowledge!!!

What are some great Gorilla Grow Videos???

Would love to see somebody actually finding a spot( or potential spot) and then kind of planning the steps it takes if NOT your property...


----------



## projectmayham (May 4, 2012)

Check this bad ass plant out! holy moly!

[video=youtube;WDOkdzqLbY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDOkdzqLbY4&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Satanicbongripper (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## krackersensei (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the videos, Is there a down load link for these, or maybe a torrent someplace? Thanks.


----------



## lime73 (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;mxV7n8vz7rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxV7n8vz7rk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxV7n8vz7rk&feature=player_detailpage

Thanks for all your replies...Please feel free to post more grow video's here


----------



## kinetic (Jul 10, 2012)

Mr. Green is one creepy mofo, I've always maintained my father inlaw is related to Jorge by appearance and mannerisms lol Great Thread Thanks!


----------



## Joshue (Jul 19, 2012)

I was indeed feeling great about the scoop and video as well. Extremely educative and I had gain ideas about regrowing this particular plant and all essential information that this had have.


----------



## shaun2000 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank You All For Such A Nice little Video libary.  Ripping them all Off YouTube now . 51 Vids Very nice.


----------



## highboo (Aug 11, 2012)

nice thread


----------



## Joshue (Aug 24, 2012)

shaun2000 said:


> Thank You All For Such A Nice little prepaid debit card Video libary.  Ripping them all Off YouTube now . 51 Vids Very nice.


I agree with you


----------



## GrundyUndies (Aug 25, 2012)

Will be watching these tonight with a couple of rude one's  thank you poster's


----------



## thespaceman937 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ive been growing for twelve years. Video three made me rethink my strategy. It g(r)oes to show you never stop learning..... And i just turned my oven off after it being on for 5 hours. Smells like pizza! HAPPY GROWING!!!!!!


----------



## timbo123 (Sep 19, 2012)

lime73 said:


> [video=youtube;bnwWCAaMp38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnwWCAaMp38&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnwWCAaMp38&feature=player_embedded


I like marijuana and I like chicks in bikinis, so naturally... I liked this video. This worked out well.


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 19, 2012)

timbo123 said:


> I like marijuana and I like chicks in bikinis, so naturally... I liked this video. This worked out well.


The video was too long so i skipped to the bikini parts lol


----------



## Meltrex (Dec 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;tMp8xzyw6ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMp8xzyw6ms[/video]


Bitch!! That's a garden hose

Bitch!! That's computer paper

I still get a laugh at this guy's video and thought I would share. Enjoy!! Thank you to everyone at Roll It UP. This forum is AMAZING!!!


----------



## bellua90 (Dec 28, 2012)

omfg just the thread i where looking for atm since i need a little break from reading myself up on growing  
wooooo thanks!


----------



## Rootsgal (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like to say "thank you" to everyone's verbal and video helpful hints for growing outdoors. Everything went well and I picked it according to all the answers I read. What a great site. I am passing this site on to a friend of mine who needs some tips. Enjoying the fruits of my labor~


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 31, 2012)

Meltrex said:


> Bitch!! That's a garden hose
> 
> Bitch!! That's computer paper
> 
> I still get a laugh at this guy's video and thought I would share. Enjoy!! Thank you to everyone at Roll It UP. This forum is AMAZING!!!


Lol. nice video. if it were me i would use a 150 watt HPS and get rid of all those damn CFLs...


----------



## nirvanafan (Jan 1, 2013)

if he uses a high pressure sodium system of any size the temp go waaaaay up. now he can get the bulbs as close as possible and just use a min. of fan circulation. the result = BIGGER yield but if you can keep your temps down to below 80 and above 70 go ahead for sure. alot more amps tho come along with hps make sure your electrical system is ready for that.


----------



## manny9868 (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome stuff


----------



## thatsmybubby! (Jan 4, 2013)

timbo123 said:


> I like marijuana and I like chicks in bikinis, so naturally... I liked this video. This worked out well.


A VERY NICE...A HOW MUCH?


----------



## TOKEN4LIFE (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome starting to make my way through them. Thank you for posting them. Knowleadge is the key!!


----------



## TNgreenhand (Jan 11, 2013)

you think with all that pot he grows he could invest into a better system and grow outside of the poor house


----------



## Trousers (Feb 4, 2013)

..........


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=68_r-bk8i50


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Mar 2, 2013)

*"Poor mans ebb and grow"*

A controller without a controller!!

[video=youtube_share;_R7z7o3R_ik]http://youtu.be/_R7z7o3R_ik[/video]


----------



## KatPaw (Mar 5, 2013)

_
Hi All! Wow AMAZING!!!!!! Cant wait to watch all this wonderful info! Im a newbie and still trying to get all the info and research in I can to be successful! Love reading the forms and still exploring can't wait till i can watch all these vids! _


----------



## sunteababyqueen (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW thank you from a new baby grower ;]


----------



## Afghankushgrower (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08LkkzPKVoc a link to a video on how to make your own DIY Carbon filter , easy to make around $40.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 25, 2013)

hell yes this looks great!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is a link to a very good grower i'm following, detailed videos and covers nearly all aspects... http://www.youtube.com/user/HygroHybrid?feature=g-high-rec


----------



## Krake (Sep 13, 2013)

This site has some decent grow videos, although it looks like they are generally taken from youtube, but it's good they're all in one place. http://www.cannabisvideos.co.uk/growing-cannabis/


----------



## outdoorbeginer (Sep 24, 2013)

check out hygrohybrids channel he tuaght me everything


----------



## redzi (Oct 13, 2013)

Im sitting with a Jeorge Cervantes book in my lap and stumble on this thread...watch the videos and soak in what you can but for that quick reference that's needed when your doing your farming thing..... get the book.


----------



## cheesedaganja (Jan 23, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVSNI-TE_Uc Can this light grow a single autoflower


----------



## stoneyjuggalo (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome, I personally like the "I grow cannabis" Video with the green dude. Ha ha Cracks me up every time I see him. Cool vid green thumb!


----------



## JodyhMelendez (Feb 15, 2014)

thnx for this guys! Ill take my time today and watch this videos


----------



## herbinfarmer (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;Y6zUna9I7Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6zUna9I7Zw[/video]

Hydroponic recirculating system walkthrough


----------



## herbinfarmer (Feb 19, 2014)

RDWC SERIES under way!![video=youtube;gDCQpSaqJ0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDCQpSaqJ0c[/video]


----------



## herbinfarmer (Feb 19, 2014)

One more for yah[video=youtube;h7sO3nAxrB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7sO3nAxrB0[/video]


----------



## bleak303 (Apr 23, 2014)

lime73 said:


> [video=youtube;De5AQ_7PgO4]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These were private i couldn't view them.


----------



## dave and Em (Apr 29, 2014)

It tells me the video is private?


----------



## kiylabear (May 19, 2014)

this 2 orphans were given to me about a month ago their in flower now and much bigger.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 28, 2014)

Where is lime 73 at? That guy was hella cool!


----------



## Zaycor (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello fellow weedlings,

For anyone looking at a simple DWC reservoir system here's a couple of very informative short video's. Im no expert & I haven't started my first grow yet but I hear the recommended ratio of water/number of plants is 5gal per plant unless you want small grows i.e. 12/12 righter after seeding. Please correct me if wrong. Good luck y'all


----------



## lime73 (Jun 4, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Where is lime 73 at? That guy was hella cool!


Thanks 
I'm still around lol
It's nice to see people contributing to the thread.


----------



## xcvgjdgyuj (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow almost done with the 1st won but damn 5 hours. It's gonna take me some time to watch all this. But love it.


----------



## dfjshrd (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow almost done with the 1st won but damn 5 hours. It's gonna take me some time to watch all this. But love it.


----------



## JoMammy (Sep 21, 2014)

So, I posted a few photos last run... This time, i just started a new bigger room - my 2 car garage :-B I have completely upgraded from a bubbler system to a Deep water culture- under current recirculating system. I have a light mover, a 5 stage reverse osmosis system, Co2, and using ALL Advanced Nutrients Grand Master line on top of the Connoisseur. Anyhow, My room isnt quite done yet but Its soooo close! I will post video's form start to finish! Thanks for Looken ;o)
http://youtu.be/vzoFT-7pXl0


----------



## 22naru (Oct 26, 2014)

The2TimEr said:


> Here is a link to a very good grower i'm following, detailed videos and covers nearly all aspects... http://www.youtube.com/user/HygroHybrid?feature=g-high-rec


ty


----------



## jamesroy990 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you to share these all videos with all us.. that's all are good. From these we can gain some knowledge.


----------



## Growingoutthehood (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey guys great idea follow my vlog beginng to end 
Started off for friends but will get more professional


----------



## Growingoutthehood (Dec 1, 2014)

Update 12/1/14 1k watt multi strain grow


----------



## Growingoutthehood (Jan 7, 2015)

What up check out my 1k watt video


----------



## FamMan (Jan 7, 2015)

Awsome grow Hood!


----------



## Growingoutthehood (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Jan 24, 2015)

redzi said:


> Im sitting with a Jeorge Cervantes book in my lap and stumble on this thread...watch the videos and soak in what you can but for that quick reference that's needed when your doing your farming thing..... get the book.


For anyone needing a copy, there's a torrent link here. DL the book gratis if you don't want to shell out for a copy, but the images will be clearer if you buy it (hey, it's free!): http://kickass.so/marijuana-horticulture-the-indoor-outdoor-medical-growers-bible-pdf-gooner-t8496946.html


----------



## Growingoutthehood (Jan 27, 2015)

Wk8 flowering 1k watt multi strain Update sub like and comment


----------



## Growingoutthehood (Feb 5, 2015)

Follow my whole grow sub like and comment


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

The2TimEr said:


> Here is a link to a very good grower i'm following, detailed videos and covers nearly all aspects... http://www.youtube.com/user/HygroHybrid?feature=g-high-rec


Nice. Just wached reverse osmosis. Awesome


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Growingoutthehood said:


> Wk8 flowering 1k watt multi strain Update sub like and comment


Ok ok. How long did you veg??


----------



## Father Ramirez (Feb 25, 2015)

This is where I will undoubtedly come off as a tool to many of you. To the author of this thread, stoners should want to put their best foot forward, and appear intelligent and educated, even if among only other stoners here on the forum. Apostrophes are tricky. If you don't know what you're doing, please stay away from them. The video doesn't own anything. No need for an apostrophe. Simply plural: videos.


----------



## ekim046 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey folks, here is a playlist of the progress of my 600w Scrogged, Organic Scotts OG.

LMK what you guys think! I've had a few issues here and there but she is looking great!


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Mar 1, 2015)

Father Ramirez said:


> This is where I will undoubtedly come off as a tool to many of you. To the author of this thread, stoners should want to put their best foot forward, and appear intelligent and educated, even if among only other stoners here on the forum. Apostrophes are tricky. If you don't know what you're doing, please stay away from them. The video doesn't own anything. No need for an apostrophe. Simply plural: videos.


Yes, you're right, you definitely do come off as a bit of a tool. And rather than "own", you should use "possess" in order to explain the use of apostrophes. It is possible (and indeed quite common) to possess things without necessarily being their owner. I certainly would not try to convince my wife of my ownership of her, yet she is still mine. The same goes for my child and for many people, the homes they rent, the cars they lease etc. Oh dear, I hope I don't come off as a tool!

It's an internet forum. People here can write in whatever register they want to and do not come here to be corrected, unless they are making a pig's ear of their cannabis grow. Some members here use atrocious grammar and spelling, however, they may not even be native speakers of English (in fact, many aren't). As a group, we can use the wealth of useful information shared here or not, but to correct peoples' written language in cases where it is already easily understandable, even with mistakes, is a waste of energy! I just happen to be unemployed this week and have little better to do with my time as an unemployed teacher of English. If it's OK with you, I'd like to relax now and return to using whatever form of language takes my fancy in international online forums.

See? It's OK, you aren't the only one who can be a tool!


----------



## truereligion1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Heavy Consumer said:


> Yes, you're right, you definitely do come off as a bit of a tool. And rather than "own", you should use "possess" in order to explain the use of apostrophes. It is possible (and indeed quite common) to possess things without necessarily being their owner. I certainly would not try to convince my wife of my ownership of her, yet she is still mine. The same goes for my child and for many people, the homes they rent, the cars they lease etc. Oh dear, I hope I don't come off as a tool!
> 
> It's an internet forum. People here can write in whatever register they want to and do not come here to be corrected, unless they are making a pig's ear of their cannabis grow. Some members here use atrocious grammar and spelling, however, they may not even be native speakers of English (in fact, many aren't). As a group, we can use the wealth of useful information shared here or not, but to correct peoples' written language in cases where it is already easily understandable, even with mistakes, is a waste of energy! I just happen to be unemployed this week and have little better to do with my time as an unemployed teacher of English. If it's OK with you, I'd like to relax now and return to using whatever form of language takes my fancy in international online forums.
> 
> See? It's OK, you aren't the only one who can be a tool!


----------



## truereligion1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks bro. Couldnt have said it better. Reading that low ball shit kind off turned me off. I for one dont care about spelling or grammar. Im here to learn and support what i belive in. Wow. Im medicated most of the time to notice grammar or spelling. As long as i get the point. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## truereligion1 (Mar 3, 2015)

The pics are for you to enjoy. I love pics and im sure you do as well. Tell me what you think and if anything is wrong please point it out bro. And thanks again. PEACE


----------



## Trousers (Mar 8, 2015)

"Grow Videos" does not need an apostrophe.


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice video. very useful info for me )


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 23, 2015)

lime73 said:


> If anyone would like to share any Grow Video's ...Please feel free to add them here


Can you update the links? The OP has links no longer working


----------



## Hadley Lovebud (May 6, 2015)

When I try to watch these videos, my YouTube says they are private, therefore unwatchable. An idea why?


----------



## rob333 (May 6, 2015)

Growingoutthehood said:


> Update 12/1/14 1k watt multi strain grow


use a potato next time to film


----------



## gomji (May 18, 2015)

WOOHOO Lime! I don't think this will help newbies, but it is a nice reward for sitting and watching our previous posts for hours on end!


----------



## gongji (May 19, 2015)

Wow almost done with the 1st won but damn 5 hours. It's gonna take me some time to watch all this. But love it.


----------



## Genpasha (May 20, 2015)

I have put together this video to help the beginning or even intermediate grower. It is over an hour and an half long and covers indoor growing from seed to harvest in soil with what you need in between.






Let me know what you think.


----------



## ginhju (May 21, 2015)

Wow almost done with the 1st won but damn 5 hours. It's gonna take me some time to watch all this. But love it.


----------



## Snakefeet (Jul 6, 2015)

rob333 said:


> use a potato next time to film





Genpasha said:


> I have put together this video to help the beginning or even intermediate grower. It is over an hour and an half long and covers indoor growing from seed to harvest in soil with what you need in between.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks it was a good watch


----------



## Newoak (Jul 19, 2015)

Excellent Grow Guide Here For Free at - http://mjgrow.weebly.com/video-guide.html


----------



## noysy (Jul 30, 2015)

http://themobilebay.org/search/Hydroponics/0/0/0

Not videos! But some good e-books there worth a read.


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 22, 2015)

^^ nice one


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah I'm new here but have been growing for a few years now but I've only grown outdoors and I gotta tell you that having plants 2-3 times my size is a lot more to deal with, but I want to see outdoor videos and see what else I can learn. Thanks my GGz


----------



## xmatox (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey everyone,


----------



## mrgreen2015 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Madagascar (Dec 26, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-time-grow-diy-scrog-tips.894006/
4K grow vid


----------



## P4T13NTZ3R0 (Jan 2, 2016)

Genpasha said:


> I have put together this video to help the beginning or even intermediate grower. It is over an hour and an half long and covers indoor growing from seed to harvest in soil with what you need in between.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I enjoyed the video, thanks for your time and effort!


----------



## Hadley Lovebud (Jan 30, 2016)

I hope to take the time to watch this soon.


----------



## tipper01 (Apr 18, 2016)

these are my first babies about day41


----------



## joeroot9357 (Apr 29, 2016)

Happy to get these links they are much helpful one for me


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Friction1957 (May 14, 2016)

lime73 said:


> [video=youtube;De5AQ_7PgO4]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Links are all down


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (May 14, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Links are all down


My link works


----------



## mrgreen2015 (May 14, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> My link works







My link works


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (May 14, 2016)




----------



## DeMoNeye (May 15, 2016)

Does grass grow at night - oh yes - look at my babies dancing around for 6 hours - time lapsed


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 15, 2016)

DeMoNeye said:


> Does grass grow at night - oh yes - look at my babies dancing around for 6 hours - time lapsed


^^^ That is the ABSOLUTE COOLEST THING I HAVE SEEN IN A FRIKKIN LONG TIME on RIU!!! 
*
Thank you for joining, You are most welcome!! I hope you enjoy your time with us. 
*
Just keep in mind RIU is the 'Hotel Califonrnia' of cannabis forums...now that you checked in you can't ever leave. LOL!!


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 15, 2016)

Here's another video, this one shows how plants react to a nutrient dose... The last 30 seconds is where the actions at as they "breath in"...


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 15, 2016)

DeMoNeye said:


> Here's another video, this one shows how plants react to a nutrient dose... The last 30 seconds is where the actions at as they "breath in"...


ok, now your just showing off!! ROFLMFAO!!!..That is the *second* absolute coolest thing I have seen on RIU in a long time!


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (May 16, 2016)




----------



## DeMoNeye (May 17, 2016)

8th Day of Flowering - last scrog weave done 2 days ago. 12 hours of light in 17 seconds.


----------



## needynate (May 18, 2016)




----------



## verticalgrow (May 18, 2016)

needynate said:


>


g'day Needy,
Looks great & not much stretch 

wat light are u using

VG


----------



## needynate (May 18, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day Needy,
> Looks great & not much stretch
> 
> wat light are u using
> ...


Im using the spydr x plus led from from fluence bioengineering , formally known as bml.


----------



## verticalgrow (May 18, 2016)

needynate said:


> Im using the spydr x plus led from from fluence bioengineering , formally known as bml.


how many watts is light?
Also i think plants need more calmag & wats ur ph?


----------



## needynate (May 18, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> how many watts is light?
> Also i think plants need more calmag & wats ur ph?


Watts are 685n tho its compared to a1000 watt double end hps. My ph is at 6.3 and e.c at 1.6 .i use dyna grow pro tek silica , dyna grow foliage pro and floralicious plus. And neem for weekly maintenance


----------



## The devils lettuce (May 21, 2016)

I mumble alot And my annoying hps is on. Still some decent images of the pineapple.


----------



## needynate (May 22, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day Needy,
> Looks great & not much stretch
> 
> wat light are u using
> ...


Fluence bioengineering led , spydrx plus


----------



## kowski (Aug 13, 2016)

lime73 said:


> [video=youtube;De5AQ_7PgO4]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The videos don't work, taken off uTube.


----------



## Shakedown Street (Sep 30, 2016)

Absolutely essential for indoor grows, learned a ton from this vid! You can ignore the fertilizer section if you're keeping your grow organic:


----------



## Dingleberry Mint (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## GreenBoxGrown (Oct 24, 2016)

I will be launching my how to grow videos within the coming months, which will show how to grow in personal sized greenhouses.

You can check it out here: greenboxgrown.com

These step by step videos will allow you to easily grow Top-Shelf Marijuana at home!


----------



## GreenBoxGrown (Nov 27, 2016)

Here is my channel with our how-to grow videos. More videos to come!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTiIG5_iRBk0-qFOi4Qbqdw


----------



## Ralph805db (Dec 1, 2016)

thanks, 2nd video helped for sure!


----------



## Lopez7808 (Dec 15, 2016)

Here is my channel


----------



## JesseJames911 (Dec 19, 2016)

lime73 said:


> [video=youtube;De5AQ_7PgO4]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AUTOFLOWER T5 HO GROW LESSONS VIDEO--> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYZ2uhn3vWc


----------



## Saskatchewan (Dec 24, 2016)

we gots the Blueberry


----------



## Lopez7808 (Dec 30, 2016)

That's a nice buds !!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 10, 2017)

Some reason most vids are no longer here....i updated first post with a couple of vids ...for anyone interested.


----------



## PeterPanne (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks, helped alot!


----------



## fosterlogan6731 (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## lewiscopeland18 (Apr 13, 2017)

Verry nice....


----------



## StormyHaze (Jul 4, 2017)

lime73 said:


> Please hit like button if you watched any of theses vids...
> 
> Ready set grow Part 1
> 
> ...


Hey i have a good question... my babies just entered the veg stage 11 days ago and i have a grow tent 2x4x5 i have been having issues with keeping the temp under 81 degrees due to the mh light 400w. i have two oscillating fans running under and above to help move around air and keep it strong. is 81 degrees a bit too hot to be in through out the day. It even goes up to 84 degrees sometimes. i have my ballast at 75%. what do you recommend i do? thanks


----------



## Lopez7808 (Jul 4, 2017)

Get LED light system


----------



## vyvy210690 (Sep 7, 2017)

great!
thanks!


----------



## J.Parker (Sep 25, 2017)

Great tutorials !
I need tooo much time to watch them I´m sure they are going to be very helpful


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 12, 2018)

subbed up


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 18, 2018)

Tester vids feedback updated. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 26, 2018)

UFO120LED + 3X3X6 Unit Farm Grow tent video udate


----------



## DWCgrow2017 (Jan 29, 2018)

possibly some guys used those tent in the video. how durable are they ? I expect one tent last 5 years at least.but cant afford Gorrlllla.. Any recommendation? Thanks everyong in advance.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 29, 2018)

UFO 120 garden reset. G13 3x3x6 unitfarms grow tent.  check it out!!!


----------



## Green Mean martian (Jan 30, 2018)

lime73 said:


> Please hit like button if you watched any of theses vids...
> 
> Ready set grow Part 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Feb 8, 2018)

Unitfarms UFO 120 266 watt led. Several strains growing. Check this out! easy grow for beginners!!


----------



## Green Mean martian (Feb 9, 2018)

Awesome thank you


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Feb 10, 2018)

Green Mean martian said:


> Awesome thank you


ty ty  Enjoy


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 6, 2018)

Week 3:

UFO 120 in a 3x3x6 grow tent and G-13 bloom


----------



## Steelerdrew79 (Mar 7, 2018)

Look up lex's world great info and easy to follow also school of hard nugs id post links but im to new for the ability to post links


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 8, 2018)

Steelerdrew79 said:


> Look up lex's world great info and easy to follow also school of hard nugs id post links but im to new for the ability to post links


Take your time. Stocked on your updating


----------



## Green Mean martian (Mar 11, 2018)

Some interesting cultivation videos hopefully someone will enjoy them


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 11, 2018)

Green Mean martian said:


> Some interesting cultivation videos hopefully someone will enjoy them


 Good job. thumb up for nice cultivation videos


----------



## Green Mean martian (Mar 12, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Good job. thumb up for nice cultivation videos


Thanks ... found it very interesting myself and I’m a newbie maybe could help other newbies like myself .


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 13, 2018)

Green Mean martian said:


> Thanks ... found it very interesting myself and I’m a newbie maybe could help other newbies like myself .


Live and learn. Enjoying growing bro. Whats your growing plan?


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 13, 2018)

*Flower 2018 Started: *looking forward to seeing how UFO320 big boy pleasure plants


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 13, 2018)

Cronik363 said:


> this is coo !


yes ,i think so too


----------



## Green Mean martian (Mar 13, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Live and learn. Enjoying growing bro. Whats your growing plan?


I’m right now doing a RDWC system eight buckets 50 gallons great results but man it’s been so much work ...two 1000 W black dog LEDs a 10 x 10 tent from hydrocrunch for like $120 and surprisingly no light leaks for my air I’m running five 300 gallon whispers for noise control and 6 inch inline intake and 6 inch outflow with carbon filter... 3 fans .....first time doing it I’m going to switch over to Coco on my next run I’ve already popped 4 amnesia and 4 Pennywise .. they’ll be going into 7 gallon smart pots filled with Coco right now I’m using advanced nutrients but I’m switching over to mega crop... 

The picture is through my phone camera with LED glasses as a filter ha ha Ha .... but I’m really happy with the results again only reason I’m switching because Summertimes coming and I believe Coco will be a much easier run I don’t have to worry about mold keeping the water between 65 and 70° Rot etc... I mean those are coming to play a little bit with Coco but everyone tells me that it’ll be easier run for me


----------



## Green Mean martian (Mar 13, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> *Flower 2018 Started: *looking forward to seeing how UFO320 big boy pleasure plants


 What’s your style of growing what do you prefer?


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 13, 2018)

Green Mean martian said:


> I’m right now doing a RDWC system eight buckets 50 gallons great results but man it’s been so much work ...two 1000 W black dog LEDs a 10 x 10 tent from hydrocrunch for like $120 and surprisingly no light leaks for my air I’m running five 300 gallon whispers for noise control and 6 inch inline intake and 6 inch outflow with carbon filter... 3 fans .....first time doing it I’m going to switch over to Coco on my next run I’ve already popped 4 amnesia and 4 Pennywise .. they’ll be going into 7 gallon smart pots filled with Coco right now I’m using advanced nutrients but I’m switching over to mega crop...
> 
> The picture is through my phone camera with LED glasses as a filter ha ha Ha .... but I’m really happy with the results again only reason I’m switching because Summertimes coming and I believe Coco will be a much easier run I don’t have to worry about mold keeping the water between 65 and 70° Rot etc... I mean those are coming to play a little bit with Coco but everyone tells me that it’ll be easier run for me





Green Mean martian said:


> I’m right now doing a RDWC system eight buckets 50 gallons great results but man it’s been so much work ...two 1000 W black dog LEDs a 10 x 10 tent from hydrocrunch for like $120 and surprisingly no light leaks for my air I’m running five 300 gallon whispers for noise control and 6 inch inline intake and 6 inch outflow with carbon filter... 3 fans .....first time doing it I’m going to switch over to Coco on my next run I’ve already popped 4 amnesia and 4 Pennywise .. they’ll be going into 7 gallon smart pots filled with Coco right now I’m using advanced nutrients but I’m switching over to mega crop...
> 
> The picture is through my phone camera with LED glasses as a filter ha ha Ha .... but I’m really happy with the results again only reason I’m switching because Summertimes coming and I believe Coco will be a much easier run I don’t have to worry about mold keeping the water between 65 and 70° Rot etc... I mean those are coming to play a little bit with Coco but everyone tells me that it’ll be easier run for me


 Good luck to your beautiful journey. you are doing well. may i attend your journey of growth? maybe you can share me with your marijuna photos,the effect of led grow light from hydeocrunch, your questions of growth.....i am interested in your journey so much. and the prices of your led grow light expand my knowledge...do not know the reason,although i see the website of hydrocrunch


----------



## Green Mean martian (Mar 13, 2018)

I should’ve went with Mars or gorilla for a grow tent as you really don’t want to skimp on a grow tent lights or your nutrients I got lucky with the Hydro crunching only had to spend $110 on 8 x 8 my lights were however quite expensive I did some research and there still a couple of others that are cheaper that I would’ve went with but I got a super good deal on the black dog 1000 LEDs in they have great results 

Using connoisseur advanced nutrients and other additives really expensive won’t do it again but I have had great results


----------



## DWCgrow2017 (Mar 27, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> UFO 120 garden reset. G13 3x3x6 unitfarms grow tent.  check it out!!!


Interesteing, UnitFarm. i want to have a try of your led grow light


----------



## gr865 (Apr 27, 2018)

Just want to see if I can post a video.
Here is my drip ring on the 10 gallon coco smart pot.






Please let me know if you can see this.

GR


----------



## verticalgrow (Apr 27, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Just want to see if I can post a video.
> Here is my drip ring on the 10 gallon coco smart pot.
> 
> 
> ...


it says video is unavailable


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Apr 27, 2018)

Green Mean martian said:


> I should’ve went with Mars or gorilla for a grow tent as you really don’t want to skimp on a grow tent lights or your nutrients I got lucky with the Hydro crunching only had to spend $110 on 8 x 8 my lights were however quite expensive I did some research and there still a couple of others that are cheaper that I would’ve went with but I got a super good deal on the black dog 1000 LEDs in they have great results
> 
> Using connoisseur advanced nutrients and other additives really expensive won’t do it again but I have had great results





Green Mean martian said:


> I should’ve went with Mars or gorilla for a grow tent as you really don’t want to skimp on a grow tent lights or your nutrients I got lucky with the Hydro crunching only had to spend $110 on 8 x 8 my lights were however quite expensive I did some research and there still a couple of others that are cheaper that I would’ve went with but I got a super good deal on the black dog 1000 LEDs in they have great results
> 
> Using connoisseur advanced nutrients and other additives really expensive won’t do it again but I have had great result
> maybe you can use our grow tent


----------



## gr865 (Apr 27, 2018)

verticalgrow said:


> it says video is unavailable


Thanks
GR


----------



## wizardry (May 11, 2018)

growers, since youtube deleted a lot of marijuana related videos (a bunch o videos of this topic has been deleted too)

I recommend this
http://www.theweedtube.com/

lets boycott youtube


----------



## gordon lari (Jul 30, 2018)

good post


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 6, 2018)

There must load with video, pictures not allow?  my light cree256 in the "bed room ", sleeping with dog and plants babies. Lol , drink red wine and listen to soft music the with a very sound sleep .


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 7, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> There must load with video, pictures not allow?  my light cree256 in the "bed room ", sleeping with dog and plants babies. Lol , drink red wine and listen to soft music the with a very sound sleep .
> 
> View attachment 4193792


happiness life


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## verticalgrow (Nov 1, 2018)

ENJOY


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 2, 2018)

Not too bad! week 6 auto choc skunk yummm....


----------



## verticalgrow (Nov 17, 2018)

Hail Hydro


----------



## Bidrid (Nov 17, 2018)

Anybody wondering what the full cycle of marijuana is check this out. Look on bottom right corner of video - gives date(s)


----------



## Mj19975 (Dec 5, 2018)

If anyone wanna check out my grow videos as well feel free too. So far only 2 videos hope y’all enjoy


----------



## weedlov3r (Dec 7, 2018)

These videos are so informative! Like guides!


----------



## bearded.beaver (Dec 19, 2018)

*Soil King Presents: Gro-Kashi and The Probiotic Wellness Garden*






trying to do this in Canada. kinda hard cause they don't ship up north eh


----------



## Fake stoker (Jan 8, 2019)

Just a quick scan. i like all of them. Thanks. bro.


----------



## MrPuffTuff (Jan 10, 2019)

Not sure if these have already been posted - they are the videos that I took the most from -


----------



## Fake stoker (Jan 11, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> There must load with video, pictures not allow?  my light cree256 in the "bed room ", sleeping with dog and plants babies. Lol , drink red wine and listen to soft music the with a very sound sleep .
> 
> View attachment 4193792


Oh, that looks amazing. What a lifestyle!!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jan 11, 2019)

Week four of flower. Grown under the Pro II 320 Epistar.


----------



## Retardid_greenthumb (May 21, 2019)

lime73 said:


> Please hit like button if you watched any of theses vids...
> 
> Ready set grow Part 1
> 
> ...


Shit lol.... watched em all...love em...im building my yt so please like and sub me on yt guys https://youtu.be/RhtCd2JodCU


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 13, 2019)

MrPuffTuff said:


> Not sure if these have already been posted - they are the videos that I took the most from -


I enjoyed these three and I going to dig this thread some more. Great info.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 16, 2019)

Seems this channel is good and recommend growers the right led option, i watched all the videos there and always find something useful


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 16, 2019)

I hope to see the hid/hps VS the shit in the video.


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 16, 2019)

Cool, I look forward to these too as I’m wanting to know more on the Mars light. The High Times grow video that’s a few pages back is good too.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 15, 2019)

This is a great video for everyone that keeps asking about making clones.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 8, 2019)

Not the best photo but this is all I was able to get from my grow this time lost most of it to mold during drying unfortunately so here's my question what do you guys do to help prevent mold? the small light i used the eco300w led.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 10, 2019)

Deep water culture TS.1000 - 5 Gallon DWC System buckets. Grow safe , stay legal, and medicated.


----------



## Capn-Crunch (Oct 29, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Not the best photo but this is all I was able to get from my grow this time lost most of it to mold during drying unfortunately so here's my question what do you guys do to help prevent mold? the small light i used the eco300w led.


Not sure how you're drying, but I've dried at 70% humidity and temps in the 60's and have never had a mold issue.
If I can keep a handle on the conditions I like to dry at 60% and temps in the 60's


----------



## Deadhead13 (Oct 29, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Deep water culture TS.1000 - 5 Gallon DWC System buckets. Grow safe , stay legal, and medicated.


Cool video and grow. I think I’m going to get these lights to start with and hope competition brings the quality up and price down on the newer, more expensive lights.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 30, 2019)

Deadhead13 said:


> Cool video and grow. I think I’m going to get these lights to start with and hope competition brings the quality up and price down on the newer, more expensive lights.


I think this ts light is much cheaper then other quantum board lite led.


----------



## Billyboyelectric (Nov 6, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Deep water culture TS.1000 - 5 Gallon DWC System buckets. Grow safe , stay legal, and medicated.


 do you possibly have a Nute schedule and detailed info about do I run the notes all week or just feed them then run just tap? Sorry but I'm still learning and I'm just a little confused


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 7, 2019)

There would be many videos showcase the detailed info about nutes usage and grow tips, if would grow much better ,search and learn is necessary, see more and get more tips .


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 7, 2019)

Deadhead13 said:


> Cool video and grow. I think I’m going to get these lights to start with and hope competition brings the quality up and price down on the newer, more expensive lights.


This ts light actually not expensive and even cheaper then other light, used it for so sometime now ,perfect for my 2*2 room size


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 7, 2019)

Capn-Crunch said:


> Not sure how you're drying, but I've dried at 70% humidity and temps in the 60's and have never had a mold issue.
> If I can keep a handle on the conditions I like to dry at 60% and temps in the 60's


My humidity higher than 70%, so i got the reason maybe .lol


----------



## Deadhead13 (Nov 7, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> This ts light actually not expensive and even cheaper then other light, used it for so sometime now ,perfect for my 2*2 room size


I’m certainly impressed with these and plan on putting my grow together over the next couple of months.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 8, 2019)

Deadhead13 said:


> I’m certainly impressed with these and plan on putting my grow together over the next couple of months.


Great to hear that, wish you have great start then, grow happily .


----------



## SteezeGreenz (Jan 1, 2020)

Made my first grow vid on my first autoflower grow!






I would love any feedback please


----------



## gr865 (Jan 1, 2020)

SteezeGreenz said:


> Made my first grow vid on my first autoflower grow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIce job there buddy!


----------



## SteezeGreenz (Jan 1, 2020)

gr865 said:


> NIce job there buddy!


Thanks man Im stoked to finally have it dialed in after all this hard work.


----------



## TessaMaria (Jan 2, 2020)

SteezeGreenz said:


> Thanks man Im stoked to finally have it dialed in after all this hard work.


That is the most AWESOME time lapse grow video I have EVER seen!!!!

I loved watching it and the plant movements as it’s growing are amazing!! I love how the movements change from vegetative to flowering growth it is sooooo neat!

Thank you so much for sharing that!!! 
REALLY GREAT work!!!


----------



## maverik713 (Jan 6, 2020)

I've lurked for a while, learning all the way, and I finally want to showcase what I've done so far.


----------



## SteezeGreenz (Jan 29, 2020)

TessaMaria said:


> That is the most AWESOME time lapse grow video I have EVER seen!!!!
> 
> I loved watching it and the plant movements as it’s growing are amazing!! I love how the movements change from vegetative to flowering growth it is sooooo neat!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for checking it out


----------



## Midiver (Feb 21, 2020)

I watch three, they were very good, a bit montone bud good.


----------



## orville petry (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm new here guys and need all the knowledge I can get. I've got two grows under my belt working on my third. Ive got a bunch of photos if anyones interested? and I'm very receptive to all comments and help


----------



## orville petry (Feb 27, 2020)

orville petry said:


> I'm new here guys and need all the knowledge I can get. I've got two grows under my belt working on my third. Ive got a bunch of photos if anyones interested? and I'm very receptive to all comments and help


----------



## spek9 (Feb 27, 2020)

orville petry said:


> I'm new here guys and need all the knowledge I can get. I've got two grows under my belt working on my third. Ive got a bunch of photos if anyones interested? and I'm very receptive to all comments and help


You need better lights.


----------



## orville petry (Feb 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> You need better lights.


Yeah I have a 600watt Hps/MH now on my 3rd grow


----------



## Midiver (Feb 27, 2020)

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/You can find an HID on sale for 78 dollars at the link below but that sale is about over. https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/


----------



## Midiver (Feb 27, 2020)

U posted before me, I was slow


----------



## Midiver (Feb 27, 2020)

What R U growing there, I see you are training her up right, she looks like she is from India, or indica hybrid


----------



## orville petry (Feb 27, 2020)

Midiver said:


> What R U growing there, I see you are training her up right, she looks like she is from India, or indica hybrid


It's a clone of my second not sure of the strain, and not really sure how I got 2 clones to take on my first try lol. But it's a seed that was give to me by my neighbor. And I love using that LST and Topping


----------



## orville petry (Feb 27, 2020)

orville petry said:


> It's a clone of my second not sure of the strain, and not really sure how I got 2 clones to take on my first try lol. But it's a seed that was give to me by my neighbor. And I love using that LST and Topping. I had an accident when it was smaller one of those incandescent bulbs fell on one of the tops and burn it up. You can see it in the 1st pic!


----------



## Midiver (Feb 27, 2020)

Yeah, that's a bud maker for sure. I have been looking for a cheaper Hydroponic media all day. I found this stuff, Stalite, it's a rock that's full of capillaries 40 lb for 15 dollars for plus I found core at 25 dollars for about 60 liters on Amazon. If Stalite reports back its safe it may work really well, I've used it a lot in landscaping.


----------



## orville petry (Feb 27, 2020)

Midiver said:


> Yeah, that's a bud maker for sure. I have been looking for a cheaper Hydroponic media all day. I found this stuff, Stalite, it's a rock that's full of capillaries 40 lb for 15 dollars for plus I found core at 25 dollars for about 60 liters on Amazon. If Stalite reports back its safe it may work really well, I've used it a lot in landscaping.


That sounds great man. I hope it all pans out for ya. And thanks for talking to me on here man. Making me feel welcome I think I've been on here about an hour is all.


----------



## Midiver (Feb 27, 2020)

Yea Orville you come on here anytime, Thanks for the pics, very cool grows for sure.


----------



## orville petry (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks Midiver


----------



## MidwestTentGrowerDude (Apr 16, 2020)

These are great, thank you for sharing.

Way better than Netflix


----------



## TImeForAnotherDAB (Apr 16, 2020)

Here's a solid Seed Germination video I came across a few days back:


----------



## Fart Vapor (Apr 18, 2020)

TImeForAnotherDAB said:


> Here's a solid Seed Germination video I came across a few days back:


More simply, drop seeds in a glass of water for 24 hours, and then plant in fox farm soil without waiting on a tail to sprout. It seems to work 100%. Anyways, I watched that youtuber’s channel and found another video that is for those growers that have successfully graduated from the “how to germinate” stage of their life:


----------



## Fart Vapor (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## verticalgrow (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Fart Vapor (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 2, 2020)

enjoy


----------



## Chronic Da rapper (Jul 4, 2020)

__
https://soundcloud.com/chronic-chronic-295325370%2Fchronic-da-rapper-chain-smoker


----------



## neophite (Jul 11, 2020)

Super cool!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2020)

So far I'm likely to watch all of them and thanks for the opportunity to learn


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2020)

lime73 said:


> Please hit like button if you watched any of theses vids...
> 
> Ready set grow Part 1
> 
> ...


Good times be safe never stop growing


----------



## TImeForAnotherDAB (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2020)

I do thank you for your time and help stay safe and never stop doing what you


----------



## Angela Huddleston (Aug 26, 2020)

lime73 said:


> Please hit like button if you watched any of theses vids...
> 
> Ready set grow Part 1
> 
> ...


These are awesome working my way thru the first, thank you!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2020)

Hell yeah I'm glad


----------



## Theman5 (Aug 31, 2020)

lime73 said:


> Please hit like button if you watched any of theses vids...
> 
> Ready set grow Part 1
> 
> ...


Good studd. How do i like a post. Im new here. Do i need to post more to unlock that option?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2020)

I don't know enough about it to tell you how sorry about that


----------



## lime73 (Aug 31, 2020)

Theman5 said:


> Good studd. How do i like a post. Im new here. Do i need to post more to unlock that option?


Ty 

Yes you need to get likes from three different members , so ya more posts and it will unlock your new abilities in 24hrs


----------



## Theman5 (Aug 31, 2020)

lime73 said:


> Ty
> 
> Yes you need to get likes from three different members , so ya more posts and it will unlock your new abilities in 24hrs


Thanks


----------



## IndoorTom (Sep 4, 2020)

lime73 said:


> Please hit like button if you watched any of theses vids...
> 
> Ready set grow Part 1
> 
> ...











Bro Man Bro Grows


Hey everybody! Thanks for checking out my YouTube page. This is the Bro Man Bro Grows show....man thats a mouthful haha. Here on the BMB Grows show i want to...




www.youtube.com


----------



## TImeForAnotherDAB (Sep 24, 2020)

Part 2 of the video I posted a few months back


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 10, 2020)

Evergreens Spider Farmer SF2000 Review


I will be doing a peer review grow under the Spider Farmer SF-2000 sponsored by @Spiderfarmerled. First and foremost I'd like to thank @Spiderfarmerled for selecting me to run this panel. Alright lets get this started, I will be here regularly to post updates, the shipping was pretty fast for...



rollitup.org


----------



## peterk426 (Dec 18, 2020)

Do you have any videos doing autoflowering? Perhaps autoflowering pineapple express?


----------



## TImeForAnotherDAB (Mar 20, 2021)

"Frosty Buds"


----------



## EN3229 (Jul 5, 2021)

Nice


----------



## LeckLeckLeck (Aug 10, 2021)

thanks a lot for the video


----------



## KrAzY Buds (Aug 10, 2021)

Incredibly enjoyable everyone! 


I got two for y’all!

Here We Grow!”





“Best Buds”


----------



## Keith E (Aug 10, 2021)

Good!


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Dec 16, 2021)

Does anyone update the newest video? cannot open most of the previous videos


----------



## portfolio (Mar 22, 2022)

here is a short video for curing . let's see if i get the same age restricted message .


----------



## Liger (Mar 26, 2022)

portfolio said:


> here is a short video for curing . let's see if i get the same age restricted message .


that was fkin sick. thank you


----------



## FreshTerpenes (May 23, 2022)

How (and why) to lollipop:


----------



## FreshTerpenes (May 23, 2022)

When To Harvest Your Cannabis:


----------

